# Little Chef, October 2011



## inceptionwave (Oct 16, 2011)

Little Chef

Not much is known about this building apart from that there was a fire in the building in 2008 due to vandalism but the reports say it was mostly smoke damage. This Little Chef is somewhere along the A1 tucked away. It was closed down in 2003 and has been left since then. It is trashed but not to the extent that I was expecting since it has been closed down for some time. 

The size of it is not very big but it was a good little explore. 

1, The outside of the Little Chef.







2, In the dining and bar area.






3, What would of been the entrance way into the Little Chef.






4, Behind the bar.






5, Behind the bar, over seeing the dining area.






6, Entrance to the kitchen area.






7, One part of the kitchen area, could of been where they did the dishes?






8, Corridor leading to another part of the kitchen area.






9, Where they would of made the meals, complete with a fridge.






10, Kitchen door, complete with overgrown thorns.






11, The office located in the kitchen.






12, Part of the till?






13, The staff room.






Thank you for looking.


----------



## maximus (Oct 16, 2011)

Looks in better nick than half the little chefs that are still open!!


----------



## inceptionwave (Oct 16, 2011)

Haha So true!


----------



## Janey68 (Oct 16, 2011)

I've wanted to go to this one for a while now. It's just about the same as when it was open lol. Very tiny. I worked in one of these for a few years. Great pics


----------



## inceptionwave (Oct 16, 2011)

Janey68 said:


> I've wanted to go to this one for a while now. It's just about the same as when it was open lol. Very tiny. I worked in one of these for a few years. Great pics



Thank you  It is very tiny could not get the right angles as there would be a wall in a way lol I always passed it as I live very near to it but never have been in. It isn't spectacular or anything but it is one to check off the list that is for sure.


----------



## nelly (Oct 16, 2011)

Thats fooking trashed


----------



## Landie_Man (Oct 17, 2011)

An explore is an explore. But this is a bit crap! 

If anyone's wondering, the new Heston little chefs are great! Check out Northbound A34 at Weston on the Green


----------



## maximus (Oct 17, 2011)

Landie_Man said:


> An explore is an explore. But this is a bit crap!



Bit harsh  

Not everyone lives near an amazing site.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 17, 2011)

maximus said:


> Bit harsh
> 
> Not everyone lives near an amazing site.



The history alone of these Little Chef's make it worth checking out anyway! They have been around for so many years.

Great pics


----------



## maximus (Oct 17, 2011)

Urbex-SW said:


> The history alone of these Little Chef's make it worth checking out anyway! They have been around for so many years.
> 
> Great pics



I agree,it may not be everyones taste,but I find them very interesting,unlke pillboxes which all look the same to me,but other people wet their pants over them!!! Everyone to their own,no need to be rude about


----------



## Landie_Man (Oct 17, 2011)

I wasnt being rude, its a good report with good photos, just the location is a bit battered about and bland! Theres so many derelict little chefs about, literally HUNDREDS! 

But still worth recording IMHO


----------



## Cuban B. (Oct 17, 2011)

I like it, top stuff and nice pics.


----------



## wherever i may roam (Oct 17, 2011)

Am lost for words


----------



## smiler (Oct 25, 2011)

A derelict and trashed little Chef, There is a God.


----------

